# Built-in Modem?



## zanoza (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I have recently moved to a new house for 2 months and the internet connection here is a little weird from what i am used to. At home I have a modem connected to a wireless router so I get internet on both my laptops. Here, I don't have a wireless router so I am having problems connecting my other laptop to the internet.

The connection I have here goes like this: I have a modem in which one plug is connected to the phone socket, and the other is connected through an ethernet cord to my computer. The problem is, I only have one modem. Is it possible to just connect my computer straight to the phone socket? Is there some kind of built-in modem I should have?

I went to look in control panel, and theres an icon there called "phone and modem options" or something like that. I tried to look through the options but I could not figure anything out (it asked me to enter some number and area code or something, which it doesnt ask for when I connect my computer through an outside modem).
Could somebody please tell me if it is possible to do this, and if it is how?
Thanks!


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry, only one modem per dsl/cable line. You need a router or a single box thats a combo router/modem. 2 wire makes a good easy to provision all in one thats wireless to boot. Visit ebay, and do a search for 2wire.


----------



## zanoza (Jul 3, 2008)

rosiesdad said:


> Sorry, only one modem per dsl/cable line. You need a router or a single box thats a combo router/modem. 2 wire makes a good easy to provision all in one thats wireless to boot. Visit ebay, and do a search for 2wire.


What if I disconnect the other modem, would it be possible to connect through the built in modem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have dial up service yes, if it's DSL than no they are a different type of modem.
If you are looking for a wireless connection you could connect a wireless router to your modem, or change the modem to a wireless one supported by your DSL carrier.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about telling us exactly the make/model of this mystery modem.


----------



## zanoza (Jul 3, 2008)

johnwill said:


> How about telling us exactly the make/model of this mystery modem.


It says Siemens speedstream 4100
Ethernet ADSL Modem

Not sure if that is what you meant. 

To the other poster:
I am pretty sure it is a DSL modem... so a wireless router is my only choice? I am not using a dial up connection, so I guess it is DSL

Edit:
Also is there a way to USE my computer as a router. Like connect is to the internet through the modem and then set up a network to which my other lap top can connect? Is that possible or am I just dumb for saying that >.>


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

The speedstream 4100 is a dsl modem. You could get a 2wire brand 2700hg-b or 2701hg-b combination router/modem. Loads of them on ebay.
OR you could get a pretty inexpensive router to put behind the speedstream from say walmart or office depot.
For a newbie, the 2wire is way easy.(its both wireless and wired-4ports)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd go for the plain router, here's an unbeatable deal on an 802.11n model. http://shop4.frys.com/product/5596590


----------

